# Just got BFN



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am writing on the new topics page as I am still new to this and don't know where to post stuff from now on.  Sorry for being thick... please advise.

I am 40, TTC for 4 years and have just had a BFN yesterday (2nd attempt IVF) from the ARGC.  My experience there was fantastic and I will go back there for more as I feel they really treat you as an individual. I am waiting for my follow-up appt.  My problem is unexplained though and this is the 2nd time we have had top quality embies but no implantation.  Does anyone have any insight into implantaion problems or success stories to lift me out of the blues 'cos I'm now feeling that I will never be pregnant.  

Thank you

Georgie

PS I really hope, Tomcat, that you have had a BFP.  I think we were at the same point in th2ww


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Have moved your post here hun 

So sorry to hear of your negative  
Big big  to you 

I am sure the lovely members here can give you some advice and encouraging stories 
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi Georgie so sorry you got a BFN hun   sorry i can't give you any advice but if you would like to join the unexplained thread i know the girls on there will make you most welcome  they are a great bunch and give loads of support to eachother and we have had a few sucess stories on there to help lift your spirits 

here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

pam xx


----------



## georgie9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Pam and Rose for your support.  My husband has just gone to work and all I want to do is sit here and cry.  You have both made me feel better.  It is so helpful at the moment to hear some positive stories about the old unexplained thing and will enable us to move ahead to our next attempt with some hope.

One good thing is that I also tried acupuncture and rested completely for the 2ww so felt very relaxed.  On the other hand I don't have anything left to try next time.  This was a perfect time for us.  I guess all good things come to those who wait!!  Everyone on this site deserves a good outcome and I wish every one of you a happy ending. 

Georgie


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Georgie

I got a BFN a couple of days ago (after IUI) so I know how you feel, especially as another member of the "unexplained" club.  Just wanted to send you the biggest hug.

Sue


----------

